# CPU Not Functional



## Eloah (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi ! I'm really grateful your taking your time in answering my question . 

My main problem with my HP COMPAQ is that when I press the power button. My laptop will not bootup . Instead, the caplock blinks once every few secs , not twice . I see my F12 key , orange nd fine. My fans for my laptop is working fine . I even thoroughly read probably more then hundreds threads with my problem and they say I should remove my battery, hold down the power button. Etc.... Its all the same . I even read where they said that if they simply remove the ram and put it back in , it'll work but even that didn't work.for me .

The only thing that I have not yet tried was that in the HP support threads . They said I have a CPU NOT functional kind of thing and I don't even.know what theyre talking about bcuz Im not really a computer specialist . I only know the basics. 

Would anyone please tell me what is a CPU not functional? And what's it mean ? Ans how much money would be.needed to repair or.replace ? Thanks again


----------



## kanaitpro (Feb 13, 2013)

it depends on the type of processor. the cpu is the central processing unit, the brain. type in the model number of the compaq into a search engine to see what kind of cpu it is and price it. i found an intel i7 for $315 on amazon and an amd athalon x4 for $80. it really depends on your budget and whether you want to pay someone to replace it or not, or you may have the skills to do it yourself. and this is assuming that it is the cpu. i would hate to see you spend $300 on a cpu and $100 to have it replaced, only to find out something else was wrong. if you're going to have someone else do the work, find a reputable repair shop in your area and take it in to see if they can do a free diagnosis. beware of best buy, i have heard bad things about their service, although i know a couple of techs that work at one and they generally know what they're doing. i would just rather support small businesses like mine.

so it could be from $200 to $400 to fix if the cpu needs replaced, depending on the what it is.


----------



## Eloah (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks for replying sir . And I am really afraid of buying that much but in a couple of days, ill be able to get a new laptop for school but I need to know if this problem can be fixed . 

This problem arised when I was in a website and somehow , my pc froze and I had to.force shut it down ans here I am... 

My laptop is a Compaq , Presario CQ56 . If that would help


----------



## kanaitpro (Feb 13, 2013)

i found the cpu (amd v140) on amazon for under $15, so it's very sensible to attempt to replace it if it is bad. if the fan is working, then it is getting power. try tapping the f8 key and getting into safe mode, you use your arrow keys to highlight it when it comes up. it could also be a bad hard drive, more common than a bad cpu. you may want to there are only so many things you can do with a no boot situation, once you get done with those, you look to other places. if i had it in front of me, i may be able to figure it out. you may need to take it to a shop, they should give you a free estimate, or maybe a $10 diagnosis, you can't really go wrong if it's a fairly cheap fix, the alternative is a new one and i hate windows 8.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

It most likely is NOT a bad CPU...CPU failure rates are EXTREMELY LOW...does the machine come ON AT ALL??? if it does like directed above try to boot into safe mode


----------



## Eloah (Jul 18, 2013)

I'll try doing those ans give and update on it . I do not know where they would diagnose my laptop for 10 dollars . I always go to. Best Buy and they're...... Well you know how pricey they can get .

My main problem is that the screen itself does not turn on . Id figured that if my screen then maybe it should be replaces but thats impossible because I had my screen replaced few months ago. 

I really appreciate your time sirs. I'll try recording so you can see what I see . Please forgive my misspellings since I'm doing all of this through a phone .


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

ok well try this...when you POWER on, do all the lights and everything come on like NORMAL??? If so take and shine a BRIGHT light onto the LCD screen and see if you can see anything..its POSSIBLE that the inverter has failed and needs to be replaced...you can also test this by hooking to an external screen/monitor too


----------



## Eloah (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm very confused . My laptop throughout the whole afternoon would not open , it would only blink . As if its in sleep mode and now that I left it alone , it works .... I'm so sorry for wasting yall time . I don't know what could've made my laptop not work in the afternoon


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

it could have went in hibernation and got stuck...mine did that the other day....i left it for 24 hours and BAM she worked again...NO WASTE either..glad it works...and mark this thread as solved will ya??


----------



## Eloah (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm very sorry for removing the solve sticker but for some reason the same problem came back ! I've took the option to record my laptop doing this :/


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

All I see in your link is a black screen with a red and a blue dot.


----------



## Eloah (Jul 18, 2013)

Exactly why I made this thread sir. The the red and blue dot are not really the color you see, instead the color.you see in the upper right is orange (F12) ans the one in the left is my caps lock blinking once every few secs


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

you know what...that does seem like a possible overheating issue....you actually may need to take the machine apart and replace/reinsert the cpu.


----------



## Eloah (Jul 18, 2013)

Thank you for replying . 

- If its my CPU that's the problem . Would you know how much money I will need to replace it ? My laptop is a Compaq CQ56 Presario if that helps


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

kanaitpro said he found one on ebay?? for cheap in his above post...so as long as you have time and patience its a "not so hard" procedure to replace it.


----------



## kanaitpro (Feb 13, 2013)

on a laptop, i'm not sure if i would recommend an inexperienced person to try it. i don't know your level of experience, so you'll have to judge that for yourself. watch it on youtube first, and take lots of pictures. i got four laptops fixed yesterday, one of which wouldn't boot. that one was the power cord that the guy sent with it, and i had already diagnosed as the motherboard. swapped cords with another acer and it booted fine. and the lights were all on, it just didn't boot at all. i would try that first, which is also why i recommended the computer repair shop, small business, not the big box store. they are more likely to only charge you for the cord (of course this depends on where you live). good luck with it.


----------



## Eloah (Jul 18, 2013)

Yes thanks a lot . If I replace this cpu will it effect my game usages? Or will anything be effected ?


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

NOTHING wil change if you put the SAME CPU back in IF you are able to upgrade and choose to do so, you might ahve a slight increase.


----------



## Eloah (Jul 18, 2013)

Thank you all and especially Mr metallica for taking your time helping me . My last question is would anyone be willing to link me the place to order the replacement thru amazon or eBay? I'm a very quick learner and if its not to much , may anyone be willing to link me a video on how to replace the cpu? Thanks so much again


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Should be this??

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMD-Mobile-V-Series-V140-2-3GHz-512K-s1-LP-VMV140SGR12GM-CPU-/151195526878


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

might be it??


----------

